# orange wee!!!



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

Help, Rockys wee has turned a funny orangey red colour!!!!! He has been eating a carrot patch we brought from pets at home with orange carrots in (obviously dyed) is this safe for him!!!? and could this be the reason?hmy:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea its most likely to do with the toy, also too many carrots can do this. Take the toy away and check his pee is normal tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

ohhhhh.... That maybe explains why my butterflys have orange wee too!! woopsy too many carrots!! i must cut down hehe!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine always has orange/yellow wee. It's normal.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you should only feed a slice of carrot as a treat as they are so high in sugars there not good for rabbits. If you rabbits is acting normal, eating, running and cleaning itself you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

oh i have nothing to worry about then! my buns r crazy lol!! glad i got them bigger hutchs as they love running and jumping in the air hehe!!!


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. Rocky seems normal in every way so must be the carrots!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

jackfinn said:


> Thanks for your comments. Rocky seems normal in every way so must be the carrots!!!!!!!


Also thank you to you as if you had not posted this i wouldnt have thought anything was wrong with my buns wee!!
what type of rabbit is Rocky?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My rabbits wee use to be a orangey colour but didnt seem so dark after he was neutered but yes he use to have the carrots to each morn.


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

rocky is a dwarf lop earred. there is a picture of him on the pet photo site (very cute, but I am biased!) he has not been neutured but his wee has never been that colour!!! I want to get him neutured but the vet didn't seem keen on getting him done. says there is a high risk of them (rabbits) not coming out of the aneasthetic. now I am worried about getting the procedure done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Non of mine have been done so i couldnt help u on this one! but im sure alot of rabbits have had it and been fine after, maybe try another vet?


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

yes think I will. have now read a few other posts which say certain vets are better at treating rabbits. Although he is our only wabbit, we may want to have another in the future and he will have to be neutured then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Well i have 2 male rabbits together and have been since they were born and i have had no problems with them at all, but saying that its hard to introduce another male as i had 3 living together (they were girls) then two were boys and now they all are so we had to split them but now they wont go together in a hutch as they fight but they are fine on neutral grounds! its strange lol!!

but yeah defo ring a few vets around your area see what they think


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

such funny creatures arn't they? sounds like you really cant tell if they will be friends unless they have had their bits chopped off!!!


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

If your vet thinks that not many rabbits come round from the anaesthetic then you need to avoid them like the plague, this means that their success rate is minimal. Lots of other vets have had no fatalities doing such a simple procedure, I know my vet only had a fatality if there was an underlying condition, one that wasn't noted on the pre-op check.

I would seriously think about going to another vets, to stop behavioural problems as well as make a bunny unable to make more bunnies is imperative in this day and age.

My vets do from 6 months, earlier if they are big rabbits and showing signs of aggression towards other rabbits or owners.

Good luck and do let us know how it goes.

As for the carrots, too many carrots can also cause a problem as they are high in vitamin A. Too much VIt A can cause serious problems with the liver.


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I was a bit taken back by the vets advice. After reading so many posts saying if you are not going to breed then best to get your rabbit neutered even if for health reasons. Seems like you have your hands (or house full) with the different kind of animals you have.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

jackfinn said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was a bit taken back by the vets advice. After reading so many posts saying if you are not going to breed then best to get your rabbit neutered even if for health reasons. Seems like you have your hands (or house full) with the different kind of animals you have.


Nah, Rabbits live together outside (they prefer being outside and have a beautiful completely sheltered and 5ft x 3ft x 3ft run) Oscar looks after himself annd the snakeys and spider are REALLY easy to care for, Simon has the most pets in this house (7 snakes, 1 chameleon, 1 goliath tarantula, 8 fish in a 4ft tank and 1 rainbow crab) lol


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG!! I find it hard enough with one wabbit!! But I also have 2 boys and a fella! who are much harder work than the wabbit!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

treating rabbits used to be very hard because of the anesthetic, they now use a different one that they also use on dogs with swashed in faces. It really is a simple and common procedure that is necessary in order to keep rabbits as friendly pets. call your nearest rabbit rescue and ask them who they use to treat there rabbits.


----------

